# New to Checking Params



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so I have a 125g with RBPs in it. Here are my params.

PH- 7.6
Ammonia- 0-.25 Very close to 0
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 5.0

I didnt realize that these master kits dont come with the chemicals to actually adjust you levels just test them. Which levels do I need to check the most, and how often do you guys check your params? I do a 30-40% water change once a week, when should I test????


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I usually check before I change the water, that way I know whats going on before I dilute the water. Bio filtration should take care of ammonia, and nitrites. Water changes will take care of nitrates. pH is another topic. Another good test kit to have around is kh and gh. Those kits will help you if you ever have a problem with ph.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Your params are good. Keep up your routine.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ammonia & Nitrite should be 0ppm on an established tank (although .25ppm ammonia is nothing to throw a fit about). A PH of 7.6 is fine as long as it holds steady.
5ppm Nitrates is very good. What's your water change schedule?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Ammonia & Nitrite should be 0ppm on an established tank (although .25ppm ammonia is nothing to throw a fit about). A PH of 7.6 is fine as long as it holds steady.
> 5ppm Nitrates is very good. What's your water change schedule?


Tank has only been running for a little over a month, I typically do a 30-40% change once a week.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Live plants also help with the nitrate.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Test your tap water for nitrates. If 5 ppm than you are in the very beginning of a cycle


----------

